# Be careful what you knit. More than one person may want to inherit it.



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

In 1991 I knit a Christmas Afghan which was featured in the Vogue knitting magazine. It is knit with worsted weight wool and has a design on each end; horse drawn Victorian carriages driven by drivers wearing top hats. The design is knitted in (intarsia). Snow flakes are embroidered later on the main portion of the afghan. Red ribbons also embroidered on package in the carriage. Silver threads look like twinkling stars here and there.

Won some ribbons and "Best in Show" in MN State Fair.I have displayed it every Christmas. Planned to give it to my daughter-in law some day but I'm not ready to give it up yet.
Problem? Second son wants one just like it! I started one a few years ago, fully intending to complete it. One border is finished, so is the main portion of the thing. Started working on the other border last fall....it took me 6 hours to do 3 rows! 

Son knows I've started. I showed him the graph and he knows my macular degeneration slows me down but I do need to finish it! I tell myself I'll start in June, work in a room with no husband or TV to distract me and do one row every day. Then I have all the ends to weave in, all the snowflake , red bows and silver stars to embroider.....wish me well, friends.

And let this be a lesson to you...be careful what you......


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

So beautiful! You are very talented! I don't blame your son for wanting one too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

A woman of her word--I hope they really cherish these and truly remember the hours of tedious craftsmanship.Beautiful heirlooms!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful work. I can see why your son wants one too. I wish you well.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

That is beautiful and no wonder everyone wants it. I think you should hold a lottery, one which all the KPers can join in, also! 

You have really set the bar for me!


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work, so very talented.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, no wonder your son wants one just that just perfect and beautiful


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Marilyn VPR (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful! I don't blame your son for wanting one too. what a wonderful legacy to leave for them to always remember a special Mom.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

That is just beautiful. It's wonderful that you are trying to make a second one for younger son... but that is a tremendous amount of work under different conditions. You are to be commended for the beauty of the original and your desire to keep people happy. Don't forget to take care of yourself!


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh that is just lovely!
I would not give it away too soon- you enjoy your efforts.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Pretty awesome! Beautiful! And with macular degeneration on top of it! You deserve a special ribbon!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Just fabulous. I imagine mentally it is difficult to do it again. A real masterpiece and deserving of the ribbons and accolades.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

that's just beautiful lovely colours


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Wishing you VERY WELL.
But you already have a special blessing: people in your life who so admire your work that they are willing to ask and wait for things you create!
AWESOME!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! How beautiful...


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can certainly see why it won best in show..its breathtaking!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's fantastic. No wonder they both want one. Great work!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! That's gorgeous! I'm originally from Minnesota and have attended that fair many many times. It's HUGE! So, to have won best in show is truly a gynormous honor. Congratulations!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

So beautiful I can see a lot of time and love went into it.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This is a spectacular work of art! No wonder it's in such high demand with your family. As an heirloom, this would be well worth finishing. If it gets to be too much for you, think about seeking a crafting friend to help you complete your project (especially to help with the embroidery??). It would be a shame to let it lie idle since you've already put so much work into it.

Good luck and much success in finishing this beautiful piece.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

just amazing, yr knitting is superb.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW It is a work of art.Priceless.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I can see why it won a few ribbons. That is truly a masterpiece.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Just incredible; may you derive joy & good health in every stitch you create!
kat


----------



## mumof13 (Mar 22, 2012)

it is just beautiful, and with 13 kids I'll take note of your advice!!!!!


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

That is incredible.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What good advice! What a sensational piece of work. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow ,what a beautiful afghan,i'm not surprised you won a ribbon, i wish you all the luck in the world for June.Let us know how your progressing from time to time,i'm sure all of us will be with you in thoughts.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I can certainly see why he would want one too...it's gorgeous!


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe it would be easier to teach him to knit and loan him the pattern! Lol! Honestly, most people don't have a clue what they're asking of you! You're feeling what I feel when someone innocently asks me to make them a pair of socks like mine....I spend close to 60 hours on a pair! I can't even imagine how many hours you have to invest in such a large intricate item! Good luck....you're a gem to be willing to try!


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

It is truly precious!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow is right, simply gorgeous!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I want one too! I have 6 daughters, and could not even imagine making that 6 times. They would just have to fight over mine.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is beautiful, so much talent!!! 
I don't have to worry, I doubt if my boys want any of my knitting, LOL. I am making a Dr. Who scarf for my youngest son ..( he doesn't know it), I have 5 ft done out of 16? or is it 20?? Hope to have it done by Christmas.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow! just beautiful! i've never seen anything like it either! wish i was one of your daughter in laws!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You do beautiful work..no wonder more then one wants it..perhaps you should get those knitting needles clicking and create some more to leave them with something that you created especially for them.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

OMG! I've never seen a more beautiful afghan. I'd hate to have that hanging over my head. Wishing you the strength and focus to finish that one. Be happy you only have 2 children.


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! You really are to be commended on your beautiful work. Truly an outstanding gift to your sons that will be around for many generations to come. I hope your dedication, especially with macular degeneration, is appreciated. Bless you!


----------



## Annette's forum (Oct 9, 2011)

That is truly a work of art!!! I have never seen one like it. I can't blame your son for wanting one. You really do amazing work.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, simply gorgeous.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

i love it


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow!!! You said you won some ribbons!!! Some... and then some, my goodness that is outstanding! You should getthe whole enchilada and more!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It is an impressive piece of work and words cannot describe the beauty of the afghan. That is a lot of work especially with your condition. Yes, as several knitters have mentioned, take care of yourself.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Fabulous!!! What a work of art!!! I can see where it is very time consuming, but look at your masterpiece! I am thrilled you received a lot of ribbons. I do hope you can knit a few rows a day to have one knit for your son. Beautiful, beautiful work!!!! Lovely!!! ;0)


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful Work!! No wonder it is so popular!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

It's truly beautiful! You have done some fantastic work. I can see why your son wants one.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It certainly is a masterpiece, and I'm not surprised your other son wants one. It's just gorgeous, and beautiful work. Leonora


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I can easily see why your son would want this.


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Simply too classic to be called pretty or even beautiful. I'm jealous over your perfect place to display it cause you get to see both sides in equal perfection. Your son will be patient, if he is a truly wise sonh, for all the work you are putting into this work of art for him. Even more important, he will have a work of love from his dedicated mom for the rest of his life. I only wish I had more things of my moms to look back on, her house burned after her death and I was so sad I wasn't more greedy in taking things when I had the chance. I thought they looked best there and I would always have the time to take aquire more.


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Just remember... "HAPPINESS IS DOING"
Keep On
scrubsewer


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

This stunning! I have never seen anything like this before. Don't get discouraged, just do a little bit when you can. It will get done. What a treasure!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

It is gorgeous, I would love to make one. Sorry about your eyesight it is awful when you can't see to do what you want.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful work and to be commended on such a task with macular degeneration. My grandmother who is 96 has that and it is rough seeing bulleye straight on. Your determination is commendable. But have you thought of teaching your son how to crochet or another family member?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It will keep you sharp. Do what you can. Ask for help weaving in ends. You can do it. (I still owe my youngest her afgan.) WE can do it. 'I think I can. I think I can.' Little Engine that could.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

That is awesome! I don't blame him for wanting one too.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Fabulous family heirloom. It's easy to understand why both sons would want one. I like your idea of one row a day; you won't feel stressed, and the afghan will be finished.
It is a work of art.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your christmas afghan is absolutely gorgeous,i can quite understand why everyone would like one it really is a master piece.Take care of yourself and only do what you can you will complete it i am sure.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

How beautiful your work is! I'm completely amazed at the detailed perfection. Your son will greatly appreciate your new blanket and I'm sure it means a great deal more to him because of the difficulties you're overcoming to create it. You're a great mom!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, this is amazing well done!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Amaw said:


> Maybe it would be easier to teach him to knit and loan him the pattern! Lol! Honestly, most people don't have a clue what they're asking of you! You're feeling what I feel when someone innocently asks me to make them a pair of socks like mine....I spend close to 60 hours on a pair! I can't even imagine how many hours you have to invest in such a large intricate item! Good luck....you're a gem to be willing to try!


He does know how to knit. Had a 21 year career as a dancer in New York and on National tours of "42nd Street", "Can Can", "Singing in the Rain" and others. Last 7 years was with the Rockettes in Vegas. Steve taught knitting to anyone in the casts of every show how to knit. His specialty was cabled sweaters. He hung up his tap shoes about 11 years ago and now is with Merck. I say he is a drug pusher in LA. He calls on oncologists and works hard (I think, because he was 14 when his dad died of pancreatic cancer he feels a special calling).

So, because he truly does know what kind of work went into the afghan he appreciates it. That's why I feel a need to finish it.


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

HOLY COW!!! You're not only good, but you have a whole bunch of patience!! you must love your son to the ends of the world to make such an artistic afghan. If I did a project like that, I would most certainly NOT do that again!! (unless I got help of course)
Pray you complete the project. Well at least your son will always have something to remember of you.

Angie


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Magnificient!! Can understand why so many would like this beautiful afghan. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Aren't you the one who showed us that amazing, award- winning sweater yesterday? I was stunned, as were probably most of us.

And now this afghan! I've never heard of an artist being asked to duplicate a masterpiece!

If you haven't already promised this beauty, you're wise to bide your time. I'm remembering earlier threads where knitted gems were abused by others who had no clue or appreciation of what went into it. 
Surely, no one has ever imagined actually using this as an afghan - it's art!!!!!

I'm also worried about it actually being passed down as a family heirloom. You, too? Or am I just a worry wart?


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ah, so beautiful. I can understand each of your children wanting this gorgeous piece.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the pattern


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

How blessed you are with such a wonderfully talented (and smart!) son. He deserves the blanket - clearly he loves you dearly or wouldn't have requested it. Happy knitting, no matter how slow the pace.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lovely to have this in soft neutral colors. Often at Christmas I get color overload.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Breathtaking.


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

absolutely beautiful, i love it, you do beautiful work


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh how beautiful! Good luck with your project. You know both will be treasured.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

If my mom was knitting one for me this last one would mean more to me than that first one. This one she did with love for me and while it was so hard for her to do It is beautiful.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

What a work of art. This is simply stunning. No wonder your 2nd son wants one. This will be an heirloom to both of them.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Ann - would you be willing to share which issue of Vogue so I can look for the pattern? I checked Vogue free patterns and could not find it. Thank you for any help you can give, Juli


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you say I could have it? Such work went into that and it is absolutely beautiful. Hope he appreciates all the work you put into it. I agree that it is a blue ribbon piece.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

This is just beautiful! You are really very close to finishing the new one - you can do it!! I hope you have this on display all year and not just in December. It is too wonderful to keep in a closet. :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. That is a beauty. I sure hope they realize all that goes into making something like that. If you lose joy in making the second one, I wouldn't do it, though - especially if it causes eye strain.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful! Have the same problem--2 daughters--so I do 2 of everything! Happy knitting!


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Who could not treasure something that beautiful. :-D


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful..


----------



## pamtap (Dec 3, 2011)

When my sister was expecting her first child, I showed my father (who was a wood worker hobbiest) a pattern for a baby cradle. He made her one, carved his name and the date on the bottom of the cradle. He made me one when I was expecting my child. He died when my 3rd sister was still in school. Later when she was expecting her 1st child, my mother dug out the pieces for the cradle (apparently my dad had cut all the pieces to make 3 cradles at the same time). My mom found someone to finish the cradle for her, he even carved my father's name and date in it. My sister treasures it so much. If you are unable to finish it, consider having/hiring someone to finish it for you. Your loving touch will still be present in it.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Darling woman, I'm sure you'll finish. Absolutely magnificent work!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

So beautiful and I know your Son will treasure it. Keep up the good work and some day soon it will finished. Keep us posted as we are pulling for you to get it done.


----------



## annieChristmas (Apr 6, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful I know someone already asked question but would you know which Vogue magazine it was in so I can try and find back issue here.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful, I will be sending you good karma so that you have the ability visually to finish this gigantic project. You can do!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

"spetacular!"Symple beautiful.you are very talented,I would want one also if I was a family member.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG! That is so beautifully done! I would want one, too!

On a side note, have you thought of taking some vitamins like Omega 3 to help with your macular degeneration at all? I ask because I have really bad, chronic dry eye syndrome. I used to use Restasis every day to help with it, and my PCP told me about how Omega 3 will help with any eye issues. I have a problem taking those huge, honking Omega 3 capsules that you see in the stores. I saw a brand called Mega Red in the store about 6 months ago. It is a small capsule, about the size of an aspirin or Vitamin E capsule. I take 2 of them a day, and my dry eyes have almost completely stopped driving me insane. The only time I have to use Restasis now is if I am working late at night and my eyes are tired. I was amazed that Omega 3 could do so much for my eyes.

I have heard that Omega 3 will do wonders for your heart health as well, keeping things clean..I don't know if it would do any good for your macular degeneration. I guess that depends on how advanced it is. I am including 4 links for you to look at if you are able. The first 2 are about vitamins for helping with macular degeneration. The last 2 are 2 sites that mention the Mega Red and/or Krill Oil that have helped me with my dry eyes. I hope you can find something to help you as well.

http://consults.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/07/14/vitamins-to-prevent-vision-loss/#

http://www.macular-degeneration-vitamins.com/

http://www.krilloilplus.com/top-health-benefits-of-mega-red-krill-oil/

http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-krillred-100-pure-krill-oil#productDetails


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

wow, that is beautiful. Can I be in your family too?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

OH Wow! You deserve the ribbons and praise! you are so kind to do the other one! Can a masterpiece ever be duplicated? How thoughtful to try to do one for your other son! Good luck and do protect your eyes!


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Such lovely work! I kind of have the same problem! So many of my family members love my work that I have so many back order projects to do that I never gt a chance just to knit something for myself! Luckily I love what I do! And I love them!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

oh my what a work of art - if we lived nearer I would gladly help you weave in the ends


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is so beautiful! Wish I could find a pattern that was as pretty as that. Vique


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, it looks beautiful. I don't blame second son for wanting one. But it is what it is--Finsh or not the part that is done is probably lovely as well.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

It is beautiful piece of art you made there. I am sure everyone wants to remember what a great crafter you are.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is just exceptional! Love the colors. Love the whole thing! Would really love to have the pattern!


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Laura R said:


> Aren't you the one who showed us that amazing, award- winning sweater yesterday? I was stunned, as were probably most of us.
> 
> And now this afghan! I've never heard of an artist being asked to duplicate a masterpiece!
> 
> ...


After reading about your son, I take it all back. He knows how to knit so he fully understands all the love you're knitting into his gift. Ahh. Mother love.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice work!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Christmas Afghan is "Gorgeous". What a work of Love & Art!!!
Wow!!! :thumbup: 

Cheryl


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I tried to find it but no luck.


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

The blanket is jaw dropping gorgeous!!! I can't even imagine doing something like this once, let a lone a second time. You are very talented, and have a heart of gold. Your son is very lucky that one day "soon" he will be getting this. 
Bj.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

oh my goodness. no wonder you won a prize for it. It's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

no offense to those who are trying to help with posting stuff to use for macular degenertion but usually those folks are being seen by a physician. There are 2 types of macular degeneration--dry and wet--and only a physician should be directing the care of those who have it.


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my your Christmas afghan is absolutely gorgeous. What a work of love and so much talent. You deserve many accolades for this work. Kelela


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

You can be sure they will be loved and cherished and handed down for generations to come! And your second son will know how hard it was for you to make his and love it even more.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Wish you all the best, Ann. I truly admire your determination. It will be a treasure well kept by you boys, knowing all the love you have put into this project.
GOOD LUCK, MY FRIEND.


----------



## Lizzery (Apr 3, 2012)

This made me cry, recently I found a doily my mom crochet when I was a little girl, wish I knew how to starch it so I can put it in a shadow box. I know my children all will want it. So, I'm trying to find a pattern, figuring maybe one of them may want mine


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That is incredibly beautiful!
I think I'd let the second one have just the one border of the sleigh. Finish it off and they can display it folded so that the one border shows.
What wonderful gifts of loving work!


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

That is truly beautiful, Anne. What a trooper you are for doing it again. I can understand why your second son wants one--I do too!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Bettyirene, would just like to say what absolutely beautiful work you have done here - it is "eye candy" to me...just love it!


Ann DeGray said:


> In 1991 I knit a Christmas Afghan which was featured in the Vogue knitting magazine. It is knit with worsted weight wool and has a design on each end; horse drawn Victorian carriages driven by drivers wearing top hats. The design is knitted in (intarsia). Snow flakes are embroidered later on the main portion of the afghan. Red ribbons also embroidered on package in the carriage. Silver threads look like twinkling stars here and there.
> 
> Won some ribbons and "Best in Show" in MN State Fair.I have displayed it every Christmas. Planned to give it to my daughter-in law some day but I'm not ready to give it up yet.
> Problem? Second son wants one just like it! I started one a few years ago, fully intending to complete it. One border is finished, so is the main portion of the thing. Started working on the other border last fall....it took me 6 hours to do 3 rows!
> ...


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

SO beautiful! Maybe the family can share that one so you can relax a little??


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> In 1991 I knit a Christmas Afghan which was featured in the Vogue knitting magazine. It is knit with worsted weight wool and has a design on each end; horse drawn Victorian carriages driven by drivers wearing top hats. The design is knitted in (intarsia). Snow flakes are embroidered later on the main portion of the afghan. Red ribbons also embroidered on package in the carriage. Silver threads look like twinkling stars here and there.
> 
> Won some ribbons and "Best in Show" in MN State Fair.I have displayed it every Christmas. Planned to give it to my daughter-in law some day but I'm not ready to give it up yet.
> Problem? Second son wants one just like it! I started one a few years ago, fully intending to complete it. One border is finished, so is the main portion of the thing. Started working on the other border last fall....it took me 6 hours to do 3 rows!
> ...


Oh! that is so gorgeous. What an heirloom to own. Best of luck with finishing the second one.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh!! How beautiful!! That really is a family heirloom... I wish you much luck and no distractions.... 

Dani


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

Fabulously crafted works of art they are.
Your sons will treasure them forever as I am sure will their children and future generations down the track


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

jbachman said:


> Ann - would you be willing to share which issue of Vogue so I can look for the pattern? I checked Vogue free patterns and could not find it. Thank you for any help you can give, Juli


I believe this is the prettiest one I have seen. Would also like to know what issue I can look for. Thank you and to let you know I knew a blind knitter who did wonderful work. I will pray your eyes get better.
Bonnie


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Incredible and one of the most beautiful pieces I have ever seen...I just love the subject matter, color and detail!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Laura R said:


> Aren't you the one who showed us that amazing, award- winning sweater yesterday? I was stunned, as were probably most of us.
> 
> And now this afghan! I've never heard of an artist being asked to duplicate a masterpiece!
> 
> ...


Thanks for you very kind words, Laura. No, I've just dispayed it, draped over my couch (we have Victorian antique furniture in the living room) until 4 years ago when we moved to Omaha. Last year I decided I would display it on the stairway railing as you see in the picture. I have always thought I'd give it to my DIL because it would stay in the family. The 2 granddaughter will have to fight over it some day. The second son is single, does knit so fully understands and appreciates all the time and effort that goes into it; that's why I so badly want him to have one also. I used to sew and knit wonderful things for the granddaughters. The DIL has saved everything I ever knit for them, I think. They are 4 years apart and loved dressing alike so there are 2 of almost everything knitted. They took such pride in showing off whatever "Granny Annie" made. That makes me so proud.

Now that I don't have little ones to knit for I knit for The Open Door Mission here in Omaha. My family is so interested to see what I'm making for "my kids". I won't ever get to see the kids who wear these things but I hope they will feerl the same love and pride my family did. And maybe those things will make some parents happy, too.

The only problem is that people misunderstand. Yes, I know it's "nice" of me to do it....but I'M the one who gets the real enjoyment out of it!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

pamtap said:


> When my sister was expecting her first child, I showed my father (who was a wood worker hobbiest) a pattern for a baby cradle. He made her one, carved his name and the date on the bottom of the cradle. He made me one when I was expecting my child. He died when my 3rd sister was still in school. Later when she was expecting her 1st child, my mother dug out the pieces for the cradle (apparently my dad had cut all the pieces to make 3 cradles at the same time). My mom found someone to finish the cradle for her, he even carved my father's name and date in it. My sister treasures it so much. If you are unable to finish it, consider having/hiring someone to finish it for you. Your loving touch will still be present in it.


Oh, what a story about the cradles. Made me puddle up and I don't cry easily. I know people who cry at super market openings and card tricks but that's not me!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its beautiful i just love it!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is wonderful, I wish you the best on getting the second one done. Great work.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

This is truly an heirloom. What a beautiful creation. Have you considered asking someone to help you? Maybe someone you have taught to knit?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ann, your afghan is so incredibly beautiful. The colors are so perfect for the winter scene. I especially love the tiny touches of red. I pray you can accomplish what you've set out to do. Perhaps your son, who knits, could be of some help. Your one-of-a-kind creations are to be cherished.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work!!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

LOVE IT, WISH I HAD THE PATTERN. I always say afghans are soooo boring and tooooo time consuming for me, but this one I would do!!!!!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been delighted to find out that my siblings have been passing my hand-knitted stuff around. I've always made stuff for the nieces and nephews - and they share! I was so chuffed!

One possible solution for the "I want one just like it" situations - alternate years . .. ?


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't say that I blame your son for wanting one. He knows how difficult it is for you and will cherish it always. Edith M


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Ann, your afghan is so incredibly beautiful. The colors are so perfect for the winter scene. I especially love the tiny touches of red. I pray you can accomplish what you've set out to do. Perhaps your son, who knits, could be of some help. Your one-of-a-kind creations are to be cherished.


You're so very nice. My son lives in LA, I live in Omaha. He doesn't have the kind of patience it takes to do this. Perhaps patience isn't the right word. Maybe even determination isn't the right word. Stubborn? Now there's a word that might fit! I have often mentioned my Grandma Dunbar who had the patience to teach a stubborn 4 year old to knit. When I knit things like this I think how proud she would be and I often say, "Thank you, Grandma."

I lived in northern MN for 18 years. 16 of those years I was choir director at my church. When I left the choir gave me a very generous gift of money and told me to buy something that would remind me of them. I bought a platform rocker and ottoman. Can anyone sit in a rocker an not rock? I can't. I have no idea how many miles I have put on that rocker in the nearly 4 years I've been here.

Grandma had a rocker.One night, as I was knitting for the kids at served by The Open Door Mission, I felt Grandma's presence as though she were sitting right there beside me. I like to make cute, special things for "my kids" who have so little I often think how much Grandma would like these things. I swear I heard her say, "You're doin' real good, Sunbeam."

God bless Grandma Dunbar.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

wowwww so beautiful.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

this is beautiful, i know who ever you leave it to will cherish it


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

Very lovely. The two of them will be handed down for generations to come.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ann,
OMGoodness that is the MOST beautiful Christmas Afghan I have ever seen...what a treasure of an heirloom to be passed down...I am in Awwwwwe of your hard work.

God Bless you Ann...as you perservere,

Camilla



Ann DeGray said:


> In 1991 I knit a Christmas Afghan which was featured in the Vogue knitting magazine. It is knit with worsted weight wool and has a design on each end; horse drawn Victorian carriages driven by drivers wearing top hats. The design is knitted in (intarsia). Snow flakes are embroidered later on the main portion of the afghan. Red ribbons also embroidered on package in the carriage. Silver threads look like twinkling stars here and there.
> 
> Won some ribbons and "Best in Show" in MN State Fair.I have displayed it every Christmas. Planned to give it to my daughter-in law some day but I'm not ready to give it up yet.
> Problem? Second son wants one just like it! I started one a few years ago, fully intending to complete it. One border is finished, so is the main portion of the thing. Started working on the other border last fall....it took me 6 hours to do 3 rows!
> ...


----------



## debbyhames (Jan 16, 2012)

so pretty, i would want one also!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I understand why they want this, it is truly a work of art. It is just beautiful. I am not sure I would have the patience to do anything like that. Fantastic job. I envy your talent. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
I hope some day to be even half that good. :lol: :lol: Patti


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

A work of art!!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

bmbeliever said:


> jbachman said:
> 
> 
> > Ann - would you be willing to share which issue of Vogue so I can look for the pattern? I checked Vogue free patterns and could not find it. Thank you for any help you can give, Juli
> ...


It's the Vogue Holiday 1988 issue. Check with Vogue Knitting to see if back copies are avaiable. Others have asked me for the pattern as well but I'm waiting to see if they can get back issues. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## 14 of them (Aug 6, 2011)

No wonder your son wants one it's BEAUTIFUL I know you will finish fot him :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's very beautiful and worth wating for :thumbup:


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for identifying in the header that this entry was about knit and not crochet. Very courteous and needed info. Wish everyone would do so - it saves time for those of us who have less time to review the site.


----------



## patwollin (Feb 26, 2011)

WOWZA! That is simply beautiful!! Amazing work! BTW when you are done with your son's could you whip me one up too! Just Kidding!! I know that your family will cherish these afghans greatly! Just wonderful!!


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW DOUBLE WOW I would want one also if I was a member of the family. They will be charised for ever I'm sure. I tried to find the vogue 1988 to no avail.


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

habet said:


> WOW DOUBLE WOW I would want one also if I was a member of the family. They will be charised for ever I'm sure. I tried to find the vogue 1988 to no avail.


There is one on ebay USA on auction. I put a bid of $15 in but was outbid. Only about 4 hours left. if you are interested.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Marye said:


> habet said:
> 
> 
> > WOW DOUBLE WOW I would want one also if I was a member of the family. They will be charised for ever I'm sure. I tried to find the vogue 1988 to no avail.
> ...


I just checked eBay and found about 7 copies of the 1988 Holiday issue of Vogue Knitting magazine. Most of them have a young woman in a red head scarf, yellow glove, on the cover. There is also one that features a holiday sweater; it is in that issue so it is also what you're looking for. Try again, ladies. That pattern is out there!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> In 1991 I knit a Christmas Afghan which was featured in the Vogue knitting magazine. It is knit with worsted weight wool and has a design on each end; horse drawn Victorian carriages driven by drivers wearing top hats. The design is knitted in (intarsia). Snow flakes are embroidered later on the main portion of the afghan. Red ribbons also embroidered on package in the carriage. Silver threads look like twinkling stars here and there.
> 
> Won some ribbons and "Best in Show" in MN State Fair.I have displayed it every Christmas. Planned to give it to my daughter-in law some day but I'm not ready to give it up yet.
> Problem? Second son wants one just like it! I started one a few years ago, fully intending to complete it. One border is finished, so is the main portion of the thing. Started working on the other border last fall....it took me 6 hours to do 3 rows!
> ...


Those sleighs are incredible.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Simply AWESOME!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I can understand why he would want one also. I do too!!!! That is phenomenal!! I understand the delay in the works at least on my end of this situation. I don't like to do the same thing over again. I get bored. I need new and exciting. If I have done it I don't want to do it again. Not sure if there are to many people out there like that. You do awesome work. Good luck on finishing it.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

ramram0003 said:


> I can understand why he would want one also. I do too!!!! That is phenomenal!! I understand the delay in the works at least on my end of this situation. I don't like to do the same thing over again. I get bored. I need new and exciting. If I have done it I don't want to do it again. Not sure if there are to many people out there like that. You do awesome work. Good luck on finishing it.


I am one with you...never want to make the same thing twice. Years ago I made a child's poncho that was a bit different and I put it in a consignment shop as I had no one to wear it. A lady bought it and wanted three more for her grandkids! I did it, but hated every minute and it wasn't fun anymore.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> ramram0003 said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand why he would want one also. I do too!!!! That is phenomenal!! I understand the delay in the works at least on my end of this situation. I don't like to do the same thing over again. I get bored. I need new and exciting. If I have done it I don't want to do it again. Not sure if there are to many people out there like that. You do awesome work. Good luck on finishing it.
> ...


I don't like to repeat either, though I did finally agree to do four matching sweaters for kids. I also found that I need to have some variation in pattern to make the knitting interesting in an afghan.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I never seen an afghan so lovely. I don't have a room in my house where I would have the quite or the patience to knit something so wonderful. Thank God you didn't have more children.


----------



## candygfnp (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Ann,
I too have noticed that the process of aging has effected my crafting performance. It both frustrates and disappoints me. I count on my family to treat me with love and patience as I work harder for similar results!
Happy knitting!
Candy


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful work and congrats on all the awards and having it published.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

It is so beautiful.....so much work.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Ann - would you be willing to share which issue of Vogue so I can look for the pattern? I checked Vogue free patterns and could not find it. Thank you for any help you can give, Juli
Would also like to know what issue I can look for. Bonnie

It's the Vogue Holiday 1988 issue. Check with Vogue Knitting to see if back copies are avaiable. Others have asked me for the pattern as well but I'm waiting to see if they can get back issues. Let me know what you find out.[/quote]

Ann and Bonnie- Vogue Knitting replied that the issue is no longer available and the pattern has not been included in any other available publications. We will have to find another route for pattern. Juli


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Why wouldn't Vogue reissue the pattern if the demand is high enough? I would love to see the pattern...Surely they have it in their archives.


----------



## lynnjack (Jan 12, 2012)

This is absolutely beautiful. I want one too Just kidding. It is such a work of love.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I definitely want one. Like you say why not reissue!!


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Like quilts are handed down why not knitted items. Just as much love and time are spent on creating something truly beautiful. They in turn will pass it down to their children.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

newquay said:


> Like quilts are handed down why not knitted items. Just as much love and time are spent on creating something truly beautiful. They in turn will pass it down to their children.


I knitted sweaters for three little kids, to the design each specified. Their mother recently told me she had packed them away even though they were just about worn out so that the kids could pass them down. One was the Patons pattern with the giraffe coming over the shoulder. Another was the bear on the Gordon Fraser bag.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

It's beautiful work - can't blame your son for wanting one for his family also. Good luck in getting it done.


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

It's so beautiful! I love your choice of colors - so very classy, and the intarsia work is really impressive! (Intarsia is one of the hardest things for me to get the hang of :roll: ) I can certainly see why your children are so anxious to take possession! :lol:


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> In 1991 I knit a Christmas Afghan which was featured in the Vogue knitting magazine. It is knit with worsted weight wool and has a design on each end; horse drawn Victorian carriages driven by drivers wearing top hats. The design is knitted in (intarsia). Snow flakes are embroidered later on the main portion of the afghan. Red ribbons also embroidered on package in the carriage. Silver threads look like twinkling stars here and there.
> 
> Won some ribbons and "Best in Show" in MN State Fair.I have displayed it every Christmas. Planned to give it to my daughter-in law some day but I'm not ready to give it up yet.
> Problem? Second son wants one just like it! I started one a few years ago, fully intending to complete it. One border is finished, so is the main portion of the thing. Started working on the other border last fall....it took me 6 hours to do 3 rows!
> ...


Oh my gosh, Ann. This is just gorgeous. Bless your heart, what a job.

Madeleine


----------



## spots03 (Jun 9, 2012)

WOW!! That is all I can so, no real words to tell you how beautiful that is..


----------

